# Eight Miles High  A Growing Journal



## gourmet (Aug 23, 2012)

Popped 5 beans in to germinate today for my next grow.  Mandala says just pop the beans into the soil.  However, these are a couple of years old so I am germinating them between paper towels.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 23, 2012)

they will do just fine..as long as they was stored properly...mojo for the beans

:48:


----------



## gourmet (Aug 26, 2012)

Long tap roots developed so popped the germinated seeds (all 5 germinated) into Light Warrior soil from Fox Farms today.  Have them in styrofoam cups with holes in sides and bottom.  Not a fan of styrofoam but using recycled old cups.


----------



## gourmet (Aug 30, 2012)

What a difference in grow time between Eight Miles High and my last grow, Aurora.  Here they are at 6 days from seed.  Under led lights where they will stay until I transplant them into the tent under Metal Halide.  All five seeds germinated and are growing great!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 30, 2012)

Looking good.  I liked 8 Miles High and found it fairly easy to grow.  However, Satori is still my fave.

If they start stretching, add more dirt to the cups.


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm in.  Let's get to work.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 30, 2012)

ooh ooh me too :ciao: Hope you don't mind if i pull up my beanbag chair for this one and :joint:

eace: n' *greenmojo*


----------



## tastyness (Aug 30, 2012)

:ciao:  Pulling up my recliner.


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Aug 30, 2012)

I think I'll pull my chair and watch this one as well, goodluck gourmet!


----------



## Roddy (Aug 31, 2012)

:ciao: Gourmet!!


----------



## gourmet (Sep 1, 2012)

Growing nicely.  Here is ten days from seed.  A little stretchy, but contrary to the photos not really room to add soil in the existing cups.  They are standing nicely though so will bury some of the stem when I transplant them.  I am never sure when they are ready to put under MH light without burning them but I figure it will probably be at 2 weeks old.


----------



## rainydaywoman (Sep 2, 2012)

looking good gourmet


----------



## gourmet (Sep 2, 2012)

Day 12 and tomorrow or the next I will be transplanting to the tent under metal halide light.
20X37X59" Virtual Sun Tent
6"max fan pulling air out with a can filter on the outside of the tent due to room issues. Passive air intake.
10X10 x 13 inch square buckets with drain holes in the lower sides and bottom and rocks in the bottom for drainage.
3 small fans tied to the corner poles of the tent.  Yet to determine if they will be strong enough so might have to add a regular large multi speed fan...time will tell.
400 W Metal Halide Sylvania bulb.
Will post pictures of before and after transplanting.  Will bury the stems when I transplant.
Did I leave out anything?


----------



## gourmet (Sep 2, 2012)

Oh yeah.  Using Fox Farm Ocean Forest soil.  No amendments to it. Fresh soil, not used from last grow as the roots in the last grow were too dense to salvage any of the soil.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 2, 2012)

I do not put rocks or anything like that in the bottom of my pots.  If your soil mixture is good, it will drain just fine.


----------



## gourmet (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks Hemp Goddess.  I have always put rocks in the bottom of my houseplants using other types of soil so just automatically put them into my containers for growing weed.  It would be easier without them (and the buckets lighter too).  Next grow I will remove the rocks.


----------



## gourmet (Sep 2, 2012)

I  remember why I put rocks in.  The rocks are just high enough to go over the drain holes which prevents the dirt from washing out of the pot when draining.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 2, 2012)

I, also, always put rocks in the botom of the pots for my houseplants.  I read somewhere a while ago (can't remember where...maybe Mandala) not to put rocks and such in the bottom of the pots.  I quit doing it.  The dirt does not wash out of the holes.


----------



## gourmet (Sep 2, 2012)

Next grow no rocks.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 3, 2012)

gourmet said:
			
		

> Next grow no rocks.




Well atleast your  Rocking this grow....How do you like the LEDs for starting plants?...you said you then go to a MH...do you use the Leds for starting only?...your grow looks great..

take care and be safe


----------



## gourmet (Sep 3, 2012)

Repotted this morning.  I have plastic bags around the bottom of the square buckets to hold in the excess water.  I have never tried that before but I am not comfortable the floor of my tent is really waterproof.  

75 degrees in the tent and holding pretty steady give or take a degree or two.  I have an air conditioner next to the passive intake and that is how I regulate the temperature inside the tent.  

I use the LED's only for starting and they work pretty good although there is a little stretch to the seedlings although except for that one grow, the stems stand up straight and tall.  I bury the stems when I transplant.  Frankly, I do not see any more stretch than when I was using grow lights.  I only have room for 5 to 6 plants at a time, so full T5's don't make any sense for me.


----------



## gourmet (Sep 3, 2012)

Because my tent is so small, a regular size fan takes up the room of a plant, so I recently picked up three small table top fans like you get for using at the office.  I fastened one to each of three corner posts.  Seems like I am getting appropriate air movement without wasting space.


----------



## tastyness (Sep 3, 2012)

I've had spills in my tent- held up really well (little spills I'm not a hydro grower)

I would be a little worried about plastic bags on bottoms - might impeded air flow and make things a little mushier than you want.  

I would try to find some trays or plastic recycled items to use instead.

Love the fan idea- I'm trying to get a new one today too.


----------



## gourmet (Sep 3, 2012)

I may have some plastic sheeting I can put on the bottom ...I will have to look.  Thanks for the feedback tastyness.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 3, 2012)

I put drip trays under all my plants since I always water to runoff.


----------



## gourmet (Sep 3, 2012)

Holy cow!  I checked the tent and the temps were 115 degrees.  Poor babies.  The duct came off the output fan.

So as long as I had to play in the tent I removed the bags and put a plastic liner in the bottom of the tent for runoff.  Will restart my light as soon as the temps are down to 75 degrees again.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 4, 2012)

so are the plants in the dark untill your temps get down?....why cant you get the temps lower?....with the right amount of air movement you should be able to maintain heat...whats the ambient heat outside the tent???..and can you pull cooler air from outsdie the house???...sounds like ya have the drip pan in place:aok:..I was going tosay its not good to let the container sit in water too long..anywho..

take care and be safe


----------



## gourmet (Sep 4, 2012)

Once I rebooked up the duct to the fan the temp started falling immediately.  
When the duct came off the fan it was just recirculating the hot air inside the tent instead of pulling it out of the tent.  My filter is outside the tent with duct hooking up to the fan inside the tent and the fan pulling the air out of the tent and pushing it through the filter.

However, now the temps today are 90 degrees.  There are only two differences from my last grow.  One is I am using three small fans to circulate air inside the tent instead of one large fan and two, I am using a new bulb, a sylvania.  

It seems to me any 400 watt bulb would generate the same amount of heat and it should not differ between brands of bulbs.  However, tonight I am going to change out the bulb and see if the old bulb generates less heat.  

If that does not bring the temps down from 90 then I will get an oscillating fan.  Then everything will be exactly as it was last grow.  I have an air conditioner about a foot and a half from the passive intake.  You can feel the cool air being drawn into the tent.  

Outside temps are actually cooler than my last grow.

Finally, yes they were in the dark for a few hours while the temp came down.


----------



## gourmet (Sep 6, 2012)

I've tried everything to bring down the temp and nothing has worked.  the only thing left is replacing the air conditioner as perhaps it is not functioning as well as it used to.  If the plants are looking fine in veg and growing well, what damage does temps of 85 degrees do to the plants.  It seems to me when growing outside the temps get that hot or hotter.  I am banking on the hps bulb not putting out as much heat when I go to flower (with luck).


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 6, 2012)

gourmet said:
			
		

> I've tried everything to bring down the temp and nothing has worked.  the only thing left is replacing the air conditioner as perhaps it is not functioning as well as it used to.  If the plants are looking fine in veg and growing well, what damage does temps of 85 degrees do to the plants.  It seems to me when growing outside the temps get that hot or hotter.  I am banking on the hps bulb not putting out as much heat when I go to flower (with luck).



I don't really get too worried about mid 80s temps.  Although I believe that you get the best growth with temps between 60 and 80, I am with you about outside temps.  

Are you vegging with a MH?  I think they put out more heat than a HPS, but not a whole lot.  One of the things you can do is to run your flowering lights at night if temps are an issue.


----------



## gourmet (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks Hemp Goddess.  I am vegging under Metal Halide.  I will be flowering under HPS and I also think the MH run a little hotter.  Another think on my side is when I go to 12/12 under hps the temps outside should be getting cooler also.  Right now I have the AC down to 68 and the temp is ranging between 81 and 84.  As I feel the air coming out of the AC, I think the AC is needing a recharge.  Just not in the cards to get a new AC or recharge this one right now.


----------



## gourmet (Sep 6, 2012)

Woohoo!  Hubby reminded me we had an extra air conditioner in the basement so I swapped them out and temp has now stabilized between 76 and 77 degrees.


----------



## gourmet (Sep 7, 2012)

I thought I would post pics of what the children look like at 17 days from seed after battling 90 to 115 degrees in the tent.  Note the first one has burned edges on the younger leaves.  Not sure if it was the heat, spilling water on the leaves in combo with the heat, or if I just transplanted them into ffof a little too young and got a little note burn, but the new leaves are looking fine and the other plants are not burned and are looking fine.

The fans in the corners of the tent seem to be moving the air well without taking up the room of an entire plant.  My tent is small 2 by 3 so I need every inch for growth.  I have 5 plants in there now, but I figured after removing any males that appear I should have room for flowering.  I plan to switch them over to 12/12 when they are relatively small...maybe 12 to 18 inches.

With the new a/c in the window next to the tent allowing the fan to pull the cold air through the passive intake my temps in the last 18 hours have now wavered between 74 degrees and 77 degrees.  YAY!


----------



## gourmet (Sep 8, 2012)

Day 18 and I watered today with General Organics Bio Root to help those transplanted roots grow grow grow.


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 9, 2012)

Happy to hear you got the temps down again. I just read the other day that photo synthesis starts to fall off at around 85 degrees F, and it stops all together around 100 degrees. I don't think it did any permanent damage to the plants though -- just slowed them down a little. They are looking fine, and you are doing a great job 

Peace


----------



## gourmet (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks HemperFi.  They did seem to slow down a bit but seem to be picking up again.


----------



## gourmet (Sep 11, 2012)

Because I used new FFOF soil rather than recycled, the only thing I have fed the plants so far haS been once drenching with General Organics Bio Root.  

Here they are on day 21 from seed.  They seem to be making up for the slow down in growth experienced when I was having heat issues.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 11, 2012)

It looks like they are recovering nicely.  Nice growth since the last pics.


----------



## gourmet (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks Hemp Goddess.  I was thinking of pinching the tops back but am not sure when to do so.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 11, 2012)

Nice recovery...I like to top fim  at 4th node...anything sooner I feel is not good

take care and be safe


----------



## gourmet (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks for the info 4u.  Looks like topping will be soon.


----------



## tastyness (Sep 12, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> ...I like to top fim  at 4th node...anything sooner I feel is not good



Top FIM... is there another kind?  Side FIM?  or was that you like to top or FIM at the 4th node?


----------



## gourmet (Sep 12, 2012)

If pinching back the new growth to create more branching is FIM, then I will FIM the top leaves at the 4th node.


----------



## gourmet (Sep 16, 2012)

Here are my precious at 26 days.  I pinched off the top growth so expect they will be set back a few days in growth.  Thanks for the feedback as I pinched them off at the 4th node.  A couple of plants have one leaf each with what I think is heat damage from my temperature control problem.  I will be watching closely to be sure it is actually heat damage and not a nute issue.  I have only used Bio Root from General Organics so far as I used Fox Farm Ocean Forest soil.  Will likely use some cal mag the next watering as I find that for some reason I tend toward magnesium deficiencies.  I will use at half or quarter strength as I am not seeing a deficiency yet.  Precautionary measures.


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Sep 16, 2012)

gourmet, :ciao:  looking good.. in no time those will be nice bushes going into flower.
Aloha
Squidy


----------



## gourmet (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks Squidy.  I am anxious to put them under 12/12 but obviously it will be a while.  Question though...should I wait to put them under 12/12 until I see alternating nodes or can I put under 12/12 before the nodes alternate.  I've always waited until I had alternating nodes, but I have a shorter tent this time and want to limit the 12/12 stretch some.


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Sep 16, 2012)

I would wait till you see alternating nodes. It's a sign they're ready to flower anytime before is just going to stretch the plants. Lookin good though!


----------



## gourmet (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks for the info Silver Bullet.


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Sep 16, 2012)

:yeahthat:  id wait till the nodes alternated to. alternating nodes are a good indicator of sexual maturity.. 






			
				gourmet said:
			
		

> Thanks Squidy.  I am anxious to put them under 12/12 but obviously it will be a while.  Question though...should I wait to put them under 12/12 until I see alternating nodes or can I put under 12/12 before the nodes alternate.  I've always waited until I had alternating nodes, but I have a shorter tent this time and want to limit the 12/12 stretch some.[/quote/]


----------



## gourmet (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks Squidy.  Waiting for alternating nodes it is.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 17, 2012)

tastyness said:
			
		

> Top FIM... is there another kind?  Side FIM?  or was that you like to top or FIM at the 4th node?



Sorry *Tastey *for my hard to understand post...what I am saying is I either Top..or fim at the fourth node...I also do this later on if the plant looks to get outta control.


*Gourmet*...Have a look see at this chart...topping and Fimming ...if ya dont fimm corect  you will have just topped them...heres a chart to help if ya need:aok:


take care and be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 17, 2012)

SquidyPacheco said:
			
		

> :yeahthat:  id wait till the nodes alternated to. alternating nodes are a good indicator of sexual maturity..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gourmet (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks 4u especially for the chart.  I fimmed which is something I used to do when I grew regular houseplants.  The chart is great cause it tells me exactly where to pinch back.  I went on instinct and lucked into it (lol).  

Hmmm.  I think I will wait to week 5 to put under 12/12 partially cause I just fimmed and because I am counting from seed ...the day I put in paper towels to germinate.  I think I will switch them over regardless of whether there are alternating nodes or not.


----------



## gourmet (Sep 19, 2012)

No comments, just pics


----------



## gourmet (Sep 22, 2012)

Day 32.  I used FF Grow Big and Cal Mag last watering and ph down as my water is over 8 ph normally.  They seem to be doing well and I am contemplating switching them over to 12/12 under a Sylvania HPS bulb 400 watts on Tuesday, Day 35 from seed.  Tent is pretty crowded but as soon as they are sexually mature and I can ID the males there will be more room for the females.  My temps have stabilized and my relative humidity is between 37 and 47 percent.


----------



## MARY-JANE (Sep 22, 2012)

nice!


----------



## gourmet (Sep 22, 2012)

Thank you Mary-Jane


----------



## gourmet (Sep 23, 2012)

I have alternating nodes on one of the plants and they are getting pretty big, so I decided to switch them to 12/12 today, day 33 from seed or a little over 4 weeks from seedling.  Hope it is not too early, but I have to watch the head room in my tent, and I need to ID the males to leave more room for the females.  Next pics in 7 days from 12/12 next Sunday.  Will start feeding Big Bloom and Tiger Bloom for Fox Farms along with cal mag.


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 23, 2012)

They are looking real nice, Gourmet. Can't wait to see the buds develop 

Peace


----------



## gourmet (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks HemperFi.  I can't wait either since I have been out for a long long time (expected lay off, got laid off, got new job, then first grow of Aurora had great looking buds with absolutely no high).  I have to resist picking on the plant when it develops (lol).


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Sep 24, 2012)

gourmet   your plants look great bro....  sorry i didnt read the entire journal but do you use the full fox farm line of nutes?    or just the big bloom + tiger bloom?


----------



## gourmet (Sep 24, 2012)

JAAM,

Thank you.

I start out using General Organics Bio Root, then Fox Farms Grow Big, during veg along with a little Cal Mag.  This time because I was using fresh Fox Farms soil, I didn't have to use Grow Big until my last watering at just under 5 weeks when I switched them over to 12/12.  Now I will use the fox farm blooming nutes I mentioned only, plus Cal Mag.  Fox Farms has a lot of other nutes I don't use.


----------



## gourmet (Sep 29, 2012)

Plants have been under hps for a week and they better start showing sex soon so I can remove the males to make more room for the females.  Also will bend them over so make more headroom as soon as I have more room in the tent.  They seem to look fine to me at this time, just getting a little crowded.


----------



## gourmet (Sep 29, 2012)

As best as I can tell right now, it looks like I have three girls and two boys.  That would be perfect as I can weed out the two boys and have more room for the girls.  They are definitely stretching, not sure if it is because I put them into flower before inter nodal spacing or because they are too crowded, but clearing out the boys will certainly help either way.


----------



## gourmet (Sep 30, 2012)

It is definite.  Chopped down the two males today leaving me three girls.  I also bent them over and tied them down, as at the rate they are still growing they will outgrow my tent.  Pics next Saturday.


----------



## tastyness (Sep 30, 2012)

Congrats on the girls.  Always nice to have that part out of the way. 

I find the more I try to tie mine down, the crazier they grow.  Seems like my FIM and trims bounce right back with hardly any recovery time at all.


----------



## Roddy (Sep 30, 2012)

*not sure if it is because I put them into flower before inter nodal spacing*

Likely to have been a part of it...

:ciao: Gourmet!! :48:


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Oct 1, 2012)

:yeahthat: + could just be a super stretchy strain.   greeen mojo for you and your 3 ladies. 


Aloha
:48: :ciao:


----------



## gourmet (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks all.  

Tastyness, Mine slipped the knots and were growing straight again today 

Roddy, I heard the feedback and took my chances...delicate balance to get these to fit with so little headroom.

Squidy, Don't know, never grew it before.  They were pretty compact under veg.  But they are a Sativa Indica mix so the saliva could be coming out.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 4, 2012)

:rofl:
_*gigglesnarf*_


----------



## tastyness (Oct 4, 2012)

> ...saliva...


A slip of the tongue? 

Thank goodness for the edit button


----------



## gourmet (Oct 4, 2012)

Made me laugh you all.   Automatic spellcheck has worth.


----------



## gourmet (Oct 4, 2012)

Using Fox Farms Tiger Bloom and Big Bloom alternately with a little Cal Mag each time.  Look what has appeared,,,


----------



## gourmet (Oct 6, 2012)

Just finished week 2 of flowering stage.  I snipped off some of the small lower branches that don't get enough light.


----------



## Johnny5968 (Oct 10, 2012)

Plants all look gooood....I used Foxfarm the last time I was growing and that was 7 years ago, I do like it but this time I went with Advanced just for something different.....Happy Growing!!!..............:icon_smile:


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 11, 2012)

gourmet said:
			
		

> Fox Farms has a lot of other nutes I don't use.


 
gourmet   you should def look to add the 3 powered FF nutes(Open Sesame, Beastie Bloom & Cha Ching) to your nute list...  the Organic and Tiger bloom are very very light on the nutes and IME you'll see a very noticable difference in the finished product...  :hubba:   :48:


----------



## gourmet (Oct 11, 2012)

Will do JAAM.  Glad to hear the recommendation.

In the meantime, I have had to top the main cola on two of the plants cause they were touching the HPS light and crisping.  I hope that does not stress the flowering plants out too much.


----------



## gourmet (Oct 14, 2012)

I think you are right JAAM, that I need better nutrients.  Looks like they are starting to lack in nitrogen too early in flower...it is only week 3 of allegedly 8 to 9 week flower.  I don't want to  add more nitrogen the third week of flower either, so I guess we'll just see how it goes.


----------



## Roddy (Oct 14, 2012)

Is the top of the gal in the first pic burned on the top, or is that the lighting?

:ciao: gourmet!!


----------



## gourmet (Oct 14, 2012)

That is the lighting...sorry, not much space.  There are a couple of buds burned on another plant that I removed.


----------



## powerplanter (Oct 14, 2012)

Looking good gourmet.  Some tasty buds.


----------



## gourmet (Oct 20, 2012)

Week 4, another 5 to 8 to go.  It gives a 9 week flower cycle, but this is clearly saliva dominant, so I am thinking it might go longer.  

I can no longer get pics of the entire plant unless I drag them into the kitchen, so I took pics of how the buds are progressing.


----------

